# I'm sorry



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry to anyone who spent there time trying to give me advice... because from here on in I'm done with drawing...its a waste of time that I can't really afford right now since in my mothers eyes I'm incapable of doing anything for our family...goodbye for now art world...


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Jack,

I don't know your age, but I will try to offer up something that I have learned in my 36 years. Life is going to be full of obstacles and challenges. Albeit friends, family, school, work, etc. it is a constant uphill battle. The only way to adequately deal with the pressures that life will present is to have an outlet, a release, an escape, a way to get your mind off of things doing something that you like to do without any consideration for what others may think.

It is sad that you do not have the support at home to pursue your artistic ability, but all too often art is viewed as a waste of time. True you will probably never get rich from it, but that is not why we do it. We do it simply because we like it.

We are stewards of a god given gift. To ignore that is a waste. I only hope you realize that before you walk away from it and look back regretting that you quit for no reason other than other wanted you too. Time is a valuable commodity. We all only have a finite amount. Wasting it is spending our time doing what other think we should be doing and not spending it doing what we want to do.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Big Secz said:


> Jack,
> 
> I don't know your age, but I will try to offer up something that I have learned in my 36 years. Life is going to be full of obstacles and challenges. Albeit friends, family, school, work, etc. it is a constant uphill battle. The only way to adequately deal with the pressures that life will present is to have an outlet, a release, an escape, a way to get your mind off of things doing something that you like to do without any consideration for what others may think.
> 
> ...


Very good post!


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

What big said id dead on. I had a grandparent tell me basically the samething, and threw in that i had no talent and i was worthless. This haunted me for years, because I allowed it to. There are so many worlds art can open to you. From cgi to comic book artists they all started with one line. Then blossomed into a story. Sometimes standing tall in the face of adversity is hard, but the peace you make with yourself afterwards is the reward of inner strength. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

I think this quote is fitting:



“The thing I like most about time is that it’s not real. It’s all in the head. Sure, it’s a useful trick if you wanna meet someone at a specific place in the universe to have tea or coffee. But that’s all it is, a trick. There’s no such thing as the past, it exists only in the memory. There’s no such thing as the future, it exists only in our imagination. If our watches were truly accurate the only thing they would ever say is now.”
— Damien Echols


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Big Secz said:


> We are stewards of a god given gift. To ignore that is a waste. I only hope you realize that before you walk away from it and look back regretting that you quit for no reason other than other wanted you too. Time is a valuable commodity. We all only have a finite amount. Wasting it is spending our time doing what other think we should be doing and not spending it doing what we want to do.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Have you ever seen the work that he posted here? He is not a steward.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I have to say - don't give up. There have been so many times I have questioned my abilities and when I look back at drawings I did years and years ago - they were pretty bad. If this is something you truly enjoy doing - keep doing it. A pencil and a piece of paper don't cost that much. I drew because it gave me a place to go in a world of chaos..and sometimes it still does. It's my happy place. It doesn't really matter if what I draw is crap if it's for me and if it helps soothe my soul. Don't stop - especially if its therapeutic for you. Doodle on scrap pieces of paper if you have to. Nobody can tell you to stop pursuing something you really love to do - except yourself. Your family can tell you all it wants to but if this is something you truly love to do - keep doing it. Don't give up. The work I was doing even 2 or 3 years ago is worlds apart from where I am now and I hope that in another 2 or 3 years I will be even better than today. Follow your heart.


----------



## DeathandGrim (Mar 15, 2013)

Giving up are ya? Please, don't be so weak willed. What everyone else says stops being important at base level. You need to have you own opinions and desires. So I say follow the beat to your own drum.


----------



## jarin2 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am sorry i have no knowledge most topic of this forum i will try to read all this topic,and give ans in right way.
----------------- 
* *[URL="http://www.contenthoop.com/tips-logo-design/8196/"]*TIPS FOR LOGO DESIGN** [/url]*


----------

